# Certification Value



## crowe222 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have recently discovered that there are several organizations that offer coding certifications other than AAPC, such as AAHAM and AHIMA that I am not very familiar with.  Does anyone know the value of the certifications such as CPAT/CCAT, or CCT that are offered by AAHAM?  I would hate to strive for a certification that is not widely recognized by many employers in the medical field.  I will be sitting for my CPC in December and was thinking of getting additional certifications shortly thereafter.


----------



## tbenz1 (Oct 18, 2012)

*tbenz*

I say DIVERSIFY. If you are like me and like to learn mulit-specialties, and have an edge from the rest of the job applicants, you want to be certified in different areas, depending on what you would like to do with your certification. For instance AHIMA is mainly for Inpatient hospital billing, not for the provider, but for the faciity itself. AHIMA offers a CCS-P which is similar to a CPC. For now, live in the moment and see where your future interests take you. Good luck!


----------



## 1ASC-CODER (Oct 18, 2012)

*Cascc*

I agree DIVERSITY is great I have my CASCC and am considering CCS or CPC because
the work seems to be most needed in ED, ER, Hospital.

I am looking for remote work as many are today alittle tough with just my CASCC althought I have 15 yrs exp in many areas of coding....so next test....
Did get alot of responses and testing for companies... 

Go for what you love and grow coding is wonderful field of opportunity.


----------



## cordelia (Oct 19, 2012)

My personal opinion is that I would not persue a lesser known credential unless I also had  "core" credential from AHIMA or AAPC. Most of the initial screening process seems to be done by HR people, who are not really familiar with all the different credentials. They were told that the employer wants a CPC or a CCS and that is all they know to look for. So if you have an unknown, you may get skipped over simply because you do have have the "required" certifications

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------

